# Three days in.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi, All!

I’m 3 days in and freaking out a bit. Been perusing you for a while (Virgo; we research stuff) so thanks for all the tips (non-monetary ones).

I had a few good runs (one into a retirement community, maybe 5 miles with a $13 tip), but mostly it’s small crap.

Having listened to you, I really decline a lot (I’m maybe 25 runs in, and at 32%), still not making anywhere near minimum pay if I factor in all my waiting time.

DoorDash prevails in our market, so I’m focusing on them until I’m comfortable.

One of my questions is whether it’s better to let undesirables just drop off instead of declining. I really dislike giving a reason and they bully me with “you’re the best person for the job”. No kidding, Sherlock! No one wants that crappy 6 miles for $2.75.

Worried I’ll get deactivated before I even get a hang of it.

I think only one person gave me a rating. It’s a 5, so I hope no one else does. 😂

I guess the overall gist is: should I just do some grunt work till I reach some decent numbers or should I sit there waiting? As it stands I get maybe one marginally ok every half hour or so, and 6 more that are total crap.

Thanks!


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

My current acceptance rate on DD is 7% - you will not get deactivated for low acceptance rate, so don't let that idea force you into taking lowball offers. I usually decline bad offers instead of letting them time-out. It counts against your acceptance rate the same either way, so why waste the time letting the timer run down.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@Paladin220 summed it up perfectly for you. The hardest thing when your new is getting over the fear of repercussions for a low acceptance rate and also having the patience to wait for better offers.

Taking "grunt work" low offers will do nothing for you and you won't make any money that way.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

In my opinion accept anything that is 1$ / mile or more ... even if it’s 2 or 3$. At the end of the day doing something is better than nothing and all that $ adds up fast. 

Also, stay in the same area and learn all the shortcuts and get to know all the restaurant employees. This helps get orders processed faster and often they give little side perks like free drinks/ food. 

You should be doing 2-4 deliveries per hour. If you aren’t you may need to find a better spot. 

This is the slowest time of the year and right now it’s pain staking. Things will improve though.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you all! Yes, I don’t do less than $1 a mile. But they still are usually $5 or so. It’s those I call grunt work.

The way they configured our area, there really isn’t a way - not one I’ve found - to stay in a good area. I’ve figured a few out, but once I pick up from there it sends me to the wilderness with tiny shops and thosestart popping up for literally peanuts.

I also seem to run late. I’m at 92% already, and I know the area REALLY well. Some of the times are really impossible - there’s road construction everywhere PLUS it’s a beach area and LOTS of tourists, week-enders and slower senior citizen drivers (disclaimer: I know not all of them are, but we’re talking retirement communities EVERYWHERE, dozens of them). Unrealistic.

What do you guys put down as the reason for declining? They all seem crappy, unless I’m perpetually peeing...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Thank you all! Yes, I don’t do less than $1 a mile. But they still are usually $5 or so. It’s those I call grunt work.
> 
> The way they configured our area, there really isn’t a way - not one I’ve found - to stay in a good area. I’ve figured a few out, but once I pick up from there it sends me to the wilderness with tiny shops and thosestart popping up for literally peanuts.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it really matters what reason you use because you'll still get more of the same offers no matter what reason you put. These companies all deploy advanced Artificial Intelligence" just like Google, Facebook, etc.etc. Their AI is so advanced it tries to learn each drivers behavior. (another reason to not take low offers). In my personal futile effort to thwart their AI I 100% of the time use "Distance is too far" even if it's 1 mile!


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I don't believe it really matters what reason you use because you'll still get more of the same offers no matter what reason you put. These companies all deploy advanced Artificial Intelligence" just like Google, Facebook, etc.etc. Their AI is so advanced it tries to learn each drivers behavior. (another reason to not take low offers). In my personal futile effort to thwart their AI I 100% of the time use "Distance is too far" even if it's 1 mile!


I have done 3000 deliveries and notice no pattern whatsoever and I take a wide range of deliveries. For example Monday I took like 4 2$ orders in a row and had many other low ball offers. Yesterday I had 20 deliveries and not one single delivery under 5 was offered.

If anything I think it has more to do with human behavior. Some days people feel generous and others they feel cheap.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BallinBruha said:


> I have done 3000 deliveries and notice no pattern whatsoever and I take a wide range of deliveries. For example Monday I took like 4 2$ orders in a row and had many other low ball offers. Yesterday I had 20 deliveries and not one single delivery under 5 was offered.
> 
> If anything I think it has more to do with human behavior. Some days people feel generous and others they feel cheap.


Interesting. Do you feel the $2 ones are worth your time/effort? It almost feels like you’re doing it for a dime once you factor in all the wear and tear, gas, etc. What motivates you?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Interesting. Do you feel the $2 ones are worth your time/effort? It almost feels like you’re doing it for a dime once you factor in all the wear and tear, gas, etc. What motivates you?


Never do anything you do not want to


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> I have done 3000 deliveries and notice no pattern whatsoever and I take a wide range of deliveries. For example Monday I took like 4 2$ orders in a row and had many other low ball offers. Yesterday I had 20 deliveries and not one single delivery under 5 was offered.
> 
> If anything I think it has more to do with human behavior. Some days people feel generous and others they feel cheap.


I've got 7000 deliveries and would never even think of taking anything below $7.50 and $1.50 per mile. Of course I continue to get shitty offers but that's why my AR is so low.

There are 2 problems with taking low offers:

You will not make good money.
Just as important is that the offers are out there, but if you tie yourself up with a $3 order you're going to miss a better one. Sometimes I will reject 12 in a row to get to the good one.
Toe each their own but after 4 years and 7000 deliveries I will never take low jobs, it makes no financial sense.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Interesting. Do you feel the $2 ones are worth your time/effort? It almost feels like you’re doing it for a dime once you factor in all the wear and tear, gas, etc. What motivates you?


Like I said you gotta know your area. Quests are also another factor. Gotta weigh it all and figure out if it’s worth it or not. The wear and tear argument always gets brought up with Uber and to be honest it’s kind of ridiculous especially with regards to deliveries. You are literally going 1-3 miles in most cases.

Money motivates me.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I've got 7000 deliveries and would never even think of taking anything below $7.50 and $1.50 per mile. Of course I continue to get shitty offers but that's why my AR is so low.
> 
> There are 2 problems with taking low offers:
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t take any 3$ order just ones that make sense. If it’s a mile away and I know the restaurant will have it ready I’ll go for it. Uber re pings when you are less than 2 minutes from drop off. Therefore you are likely to not miss out on much.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I've got 7000 deliveries and would never even think of taking anything below $7.50 and $1.50 per mile. Of course I continue to get shitty offers but that's why my AR is so low.
> 
> There are 2 problems with taking low offers:
> 
> ...


There is a number 3 here. If you keep accepting those offers, it tells them that they will be picked up and delivered, and they will keep making them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> I wouldn’t take any 3$ order just ones that make sense. If it’s a mile away and I know the restaurant will have it ready I’ll go for it. Uber re pings when you are less than 2 minutes from drop off. Therefore you are likely to not miss out on much.


To each their own so you do whatever makes you happy. My last points for the benefit of new people learning:


BallinBruha said:


> I wouldn’t take any 3$ order just ones that make sense.


None make sense.


BallinBruha said:


> If it’s a mile away and I know the restaurant will have it ready I’ll go for it.


You're acting as if you're sitting in the parking lot and that's the norm. More likely even on quick, close orders: 5 min to the restaurant, 3 minutes get out of your car, go get the order back in car, 5 minutes to drop off. That's 13 minutes under the best of circumstances. Max you could do that way is 4 per hour so congrats on the $12 per hour (before expenses).


BallinBruha said:


> Therefore you are likely to not miss out on much.


You have no idea what you missed out on because you missed it.

Again, I'm not criticizing you. You can rationalize it all you want but it's simple math and these apps love it when people take lowball offers. People have now seen 2 distinctly different sides of the issue and can decide for themselves.

People that have a lot of experience will tell you the same thing I'm telling you. In food delivery if you're doing it right you'll average $25 to $30 an hour. (some higher some lower). There is no way to do that snatching up $3 offers, the math doesn't work.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

One of the unspoken aspects needs to be considered. That is, what do you do when you have to wait 30-45 minutes for a decent deal?

If you have nothing really to do, you might get bored and that gives an advantage to Uber, DD, etc.

If you have something to keep you occupied (like playing a video game) but you aren’t being paid to do it, that’s better than doing nothing but still not the optimal situation.

Ideally, you want something that will be worth your time and pay you.

I do a couple things to keep me occupied. One is the stock market. Trading is a hobby, but it pays well (usually) and requires LOTS of study/preparation time to find those rare good ideas. No, I’m not gonna mention my so-called “favorite” stock because I’d have to write a bunch of disclaimers and we both could STILL LOSE MONEY.

The other thing I do is scrapping. If you look around, you will be absolutely AMAZED at the things people throw away. Some of the stuff I have no use for, but then I give it to Goodwill.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

UE allows you to choose “Other” as a reason for canceling an order. 

I do this, for instance, when I accidentally accept an order because my phone is moving around in my pocket with the volume turned down because the last customer requested a quiet delivery. 

There are plenty other unusual things that would qualify for Other IMHO.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

There are several restaurants in my area, actually 5-6 where you have a greater probability of getting hit by lightning than them having the food ready when you get there, or even by the pickup time stated in the app.
There is only one remedy for this.

The offer must be within 5 miles, and the amount must be => $25.
that way, I have $20 for my 1 hour waiting, and $5 for the mileage. Yeah, $1 per mile is not my usual for accepting, but in this case, I'll do it.

The upside being that I might not wait a full hour before the food is ready.
If they say, or I get the feeling that it will be over an hour wait, CANCEL!!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve been fortunate so far, no waits mostly, no more than 10 minutes in other cases. As I’m just starting, I’m ok with that - I do get overwhelmed a touch with the motions, haven’t quite gotten them down pat. Still intimidated by multiples, but the one I accepted didn’t pay off quite as I expected (they sneaked in a borderline freeloader on the second leg). Haven’t had any no-tips yet, declined the likely ones.

My reasoning for declining was based on all the advice I saw here when I first considered trying gigs. Major respect for all you guys - I can only hope with time I’ll be able to figure it all out at a glance, but at this point I literally have to pause and read everything, otherwise I agree to stuff I’d rather avoid.

Honestly it’s frustrating. I’ve always been the super-driver, quick-thinker and math maven. I felt so stupid the past 3 days, I needed a self-therapy break.

And no, I’m NOT a wus or lazy ass. This is just so out of my zone. Back on the road tomorrow though


----------

